# Herramientas diseño avanzado R.F



## ferrallas (Mar 7, 2013)

Herramientas gratuitas y sencillas de manejar

RFsim99..
Herramienta de diseño para aplicaciones R.F, funcional ,facilisima de manejar y gratuita
Link descarga:

http://electroschematics.com/835/rfsim99-download/


QUCS Inspirada en ADS Agilent  ,gratuita ,facil de manejar,configurable en español..
Link descarga:

http://qucs.sourceforge.net/download.html
______________________________________________________________________________


Artilleria pesada 


ADS Agilent.
Ver producto en este Link.

http://www.home.agilent.com/en/pd-1835794/ads-2011-product-release?&cc=ES&lc=eng

El coste de esta herramienta se aproxima a 250.000 $ (para version completa profesional)

"Maestro esto se puede hacer con ADS Agilent?.
Si ,con ADS Agilent lo podras hacer todo ,mas tardaras toda tu vida en dominarlo en profundidad"

El 80% de los proyectos fin de carrera y tesis para obtener el doctorado en ingenieria de telecomunicacion estan realizados usando esta herramienta.
Los que hayan leido alguno de mis "Posts" en el subforo " Radio" me habran oido hablar del analisis "Momenum" de parametros "S".
Diseñar un filtro R.F de componentes pasivos lo hacen infinidad de Soft's,diseñar un filtro
de componentes distribuidos para microondas lo hacen algunos Soft's ,mas de que sirve el citado diseño teorico si no podemos analizar como funcionara en el mundo real.?
Para esto Agilent creo el analisis "Momentum" sobre Layout.En teoria cualquier filtro diseñado
y/u optimizado con otros Soft muestran graficas de poarmetros "S"perfectas ,mas a la hora de
realizarlos en la parctica las carcteristicas de filtro se degardan tanto que ya no sirven.Es por
esto que el anlisis Momentum de parametros "S" Nos permite ver cuanto se degrada nuestro diseño teorico al montarlo sobre un sbstrato determinado y cuanto mas se sigue degradando al implementarlo en Layout.

Genesys Agilent  (25.000 $ )
Ver el producto aqui:
http://www.home.agilent.com/en/pc-1297125/genesys-rf-and-microwave-design-software?&cc=ES&lc=eng

Es un poco mas amigable que ADS y perfectamente compatible con su hermano mayor.De hecho los diseños realizados en Genesys se pueden exportar totalmente a ADS.



AWR Mircowave Office. ( 80.000 $)

Ver producto aqui:
http://www.awrcorp.com/products/microwave-office
El resto de tesis doctorales que no usan para su diseño el ADS de Agilent ,usan este.
AWR es mas amigable de manejar que ADS y sumamente completo.
No puedo hablar mucho de el,aunque lo tuve instalado en mi maquina no profundice en su aprendizaje.


Existe otro llamado Ansoft ,mas yo no tengo mucha informacion acerca de el.
Se que algunos eminentes diseñadores de circuito R.F para radioamater lo usan ,no se si debido a poseer versiones evalucion mas completas y duraderas que otros.

_______________________________________________________________________________
Analisis y diseño de sistemas radiantes.

CST Microwave Studio (En un foro lei que la version profesional rondaba el M.$)

Ver producto aqui:
http://www.cst.com/Content/Products/MWS/Overview.aspx.

He trabajado un poquito con el,mas no domino esta herramienta en absoluto.
He visto diseños de antena realizados con esta heramienta que impresionan y quien la manejaba no era experto en telecomunicacion.



FEKO ( es mas baratito).

Ver producto aqui:
http://www.feko.info/

he diseñado alguna antenas con el .Es mas sencillo de manejar que el CST.
_______________________________________________________________________________

*Muchos se preguntaran:
Que hace este hablando de herramientas de diseños que cuestan mas que un FERRARI? 
Amigos yo soy un jubilado con una pension raquitica y tengo todas esas herramientas,mas no hablare de como las consegui ( Norma 2.9 de este FORO).

**NO ,Multism ,Proteus y otros de los cuales se habla por aqui no son adecuados para diseños
    R.F avanzados.


----------

